
Open Source .NET – 1 year later - matthewwarren
http://mattwarren.org/2015/12/08/open-source-net-1-year-later/
======
snuxoll
When the F# compiler finally gets working on CoreFX it will be a lot more
interesting, IMO. While C# still has a lot of pros over Java, I still don't
find it compelling enough with the wealth of alternate JVM languages I can use
(Kotlin, Scala) when I'm working on a project that will be deployed anywhere
but on Windows.

F# has a huge chance to get a lot of people who are interested in Haskell or
OCaml, however. I love the language, but having to deal with Mono is not fun
(it's tolerable, but not fun) - so I look forward to the day when I have an
officially supported toolchain and CLR implementation to use it outside of
Windows.

~~~
lmm
I've heard good things about F#, but the lack of HKTs puts me off. If I want a
more elegant/better organized Scala, Ceylon is on the table these days. What's
the compelling thing F# has that the JVM options don't?

~~~
snuxoll
The lack of higher-kinded types is somewhat disappointing, but considering F#
is still effectively a FP bolt-on to the CLR it's impressive what they _do_
have.

Personally, I'm a huge fan of the ML-style syntax, in JVM land there is Frege
but I'm less a fan of the full purity approach it derives from Haskell (I
don't care how easy you say the IO monad is to work with, it drives me batty
and I like to consider myself a pretty smart guy).

Type providers, excellent async support out of the box, active patterns,
there's a lot of great features in F# as well that make it worth looking at.

~~~
pron
> in JVM land there is Frege

... and OCaml: [http://www.ocamljava.org/](http://www.ocamljava.org/)

------
urza
As a c# dev I am quite excited about all this. Open source, cross platform,
.net native, aspnet5.. very very nice.

Does anybody know what are other cmunities (ruby, python, nodejs..) up to an
what is happening in their ecosystems?

~~~
ry_ry
Frontend type for a .net house, and I'm absolutely delighted at this new
direction - lots of stuff ms were doing is legitimately awesome (I much prefer
visualstudio to intellij, even if it steadfastly refuses to hilight my jsx
syntax properly) but there was always that nagging feeling that we were
working in a dull, Enterprise orientated, closed ecosystem whilst the cool
kids got to play with all the shiny new toys.

That just isn't the case anymore, and might just have saved Microsoft's
platform from slowly becoming Lotus Notes/Domino or something.

~~~
aggieben
I think Microsoft is at it's best when _it_ thinks it's in second place.

------
aggieben
Nicely done, OP. I too, am excited about the new .NET landscape.

~~~
matthewwarren
cheers, glad you liked it. I plan to do a follow-up post covering some ASP.NET
repos and F#.

------
strangecasts
Returns a _Page not found_ :(

~~~
matthewwarren
yeah sorry about that, I'm blaming Wordpress for that one!!

------
rms_returns
Has Microsoft open-sourced the web development component (ASP.NET) with this
or not?

~~~
darklajid
ASP.Net is open for ages (longer than CoreCLR) and is completely developed in
the open.

~~~
snuxoll
Well, everything but WebForms, the thing everyone likes to think is dead (we
all wish, but it's a long way from retirement still).

~~~
duncans
And we've been able to at least read the source for a while officially at
[http://referencesource.microsoft.com/#System.Web](http://referencesource.microsoft.com/#System.Web)
and unofficially since forever via Reflector etc.

------
fithisux
I would be interested if the windows version was compilable with mingw-64.

